# Action Illustrated Legal Rights



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I'm trying to determine if we have legal rights to upload designs from the Action Illustrated books to our Design Studio for customers to customize and submit for screen printing.

Does anyone know if we're covered or if we shouldn't be using the Action Illustrated artwork on our website(s)?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Why not contact them?


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

You should call them to be sure.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

As suggested, I have contacted them and have been awaiting a response. I posted hoping someone here could also give their insight as I'm assuming I wont be receiving an answer from them until some point tomorrow.


----------



## jack3b98 (Nov 22, 2010)

I was at ISS in Long Beach 2 years ago and asked that question of them. I was told that I could not use the images on a website but I could download them to an Ipad type device to show walk in customers. I would think that the "designer" use would be against their policies explained in the small print in the book and on the CD's.


----------

